# Tiana Is Ready for a Home



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Tiana has made such great progress since she has been with us and I think she is finally ready for her forever home. 
If anyone in or around the Philly area is interested in adopting Tiana, please send me a private message. The perfect home for her would be where there are others dogs and with someone who is home most of the day. Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement as I begin this wonderful fostering experience.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Stacey, congratulations on the progress of your foster dog!! Will it be hard to let her go?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

What a sweetie...thank you for all your love and dedication...adorable..eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Stacy - she is ready already?? You did a great job with her and I know that you will find the perfect forever home for her!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tiana is adorable in those pix. I bet you won't have any trouble finding a forever home for her.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Tiana looks wonderful, like a flower that has opened up. You're to be commended for the great job you've done with her, and I think she'll find her forever home soon. Please let us know the outcome.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Wow Stacy - she is ready already?? You did a great job with her and I know that you will find the perfect forever home for her!


Laurie - I think she is ready. I've very concerned about her becoming too attached to us and especially to Jazz. Those two have really bonded. The longer she stays, the harder it will be for her to leave. She has made such great progress in the three weeks we have had her.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I wish you and Tiana the best in finding the perfect home for her. Thank you for fostering her and sharing your experience with the rest of us, Stacy!


----------

